# Local NUCS in SE Alabama



## Groundhwg

Bought 3 more nucs from Hugh the last week of March 2017 and all 3 hives built out and made excess honey by July.

Talked to Hugh at our beekeepers meeting last Thursday (3/1/2018) and he will have nucs again the end of March. Finally increased his price from $125.00 to $145.00 and they are well worth the cost.


----------



## psm1212

Thanks Groundhwg. Good to know a good supplier in the Wiregrass area.


----------

